# Does anyone here still remember...



## Ether's Bane

...the Salazard's Den fiasco of 2007?

(Good God, what an idiot I was in that...)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it basically only comes up when you bring it up, I think.


----------



## Autumn

i heard about it but i still have 0 clue what it actually was


----------



## Jolty

i vaguely remember it

i have much clearer memories of the freeziepop/hari nezumi thing and the light mightyena thing though


----------



## Noctowl

The flash was brilliant.
That's all I know about it.


----------



## Butterfree

Altissimo said:


> i heard about it but i still have 0 clue what it actually was


Pretty much this.


----------



## Tailsy

I remember it! I was really dumb then. Woo-hooo, 2007.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Altissimo said:


> i heard about it but i still have 0 clue what it actually was





Butterfree said:


> Pretty much this.


I'll explain.

In 2007, in the wake of the bannings of AgentChronon and Lady-of-Flames, a bunch of us (including LoF) ended up getting REALLY upset about it to the point where we made a thread at the Salazard's Den forum specifically to bash TCoD. (The others involved were creepy_kecleon, Pelipy, and Dragongirl - don't ask how the hell I remember this.) The primary targets were Furret, Altmer, and Shiva64, if I remember correctly. It got so bad that MD (he was a mod there) locked the thread, then made a new thread saying that he was leaving SD because he was so disgusted by what he saw in that thread.

TL;DR: The five of us acted idiotically and caused a major negative point in TCoD history.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

well, I wouldn't go as far as call it a _major_ negative point in tcod history. and I wouldn't think anyone actually thinks of you primarily as one of the people involved in that fracas. people do silly things. it happens. it happened.


----------



## Phantom

Jolty said:


> the light mightyena thing though


Oh boy, the Light Mightyena thing. I remember that. 

we are all terrible people

This other thing, no idea, don't remember it.


----------



## ultraviolet

I don't remember any of this! Well, I remember being a mod, because me, Sal and Teeth were buddies, but I don't remember any of this other shit happening. I guess I wouldn't, though. I mean, 2007? I must have been in my late nineties at least. My memory isn't what it used to be... It's actually quite sad. So nowadays I just solve sudokus all day, that's all I can do properly. I'm pretty sure I'm not even logged into my own account. I can't remember my own password. Wait, who are you kids again?

~ Music Dragon, veteran of the Salazard's Den atrocity of 2007


----------



## Phantom

... I'm not sure whether to give MD rep or uv. It's all very confusing.


----------



## kyeugh

Would anyone care to explain the Light Mightyena thing?


----------



## Phantom

I was pretty new back then, and I wasn't there as it was happening, but the thread was/is still around. 

Someone else explain, because I came in on the so to say "Butterfree/Nidokingu" era, so I missed it when it was happening. Or at least right before. 

 Can non members still view the invisionfree site?


----------



## Autumn

Phantom said:


> Can non members still view the invisionfree site?


Nope, that's why I lent out my password to a few members looking to see what happened back then.

Mohac: Light Mightyena, who was ~13 although we didn't know that at the time ('we', what am I saying, I joined almost a year later) was dating 18-year-old Nidokingu. Light Mightyena's mother posted a topic on TCoD:



> This is Light's mom here. I want to let you all know that she is far (and I mean *far*) too young to be having emotional issues with an 18 year old boy and I want all pressures along this line to stop now! If they do not she will no longer be permitted to participate in these forums. If any emails arrive to her email address that I feel inappropriate it will be changed.
> 
> Forums of this kind can be a wonderful thing and bring together folks of like mind, but realize that they appeal to a wide range of ages and some things just are not appropriate for the younger members.
> 
> Light's Mom


and everyone on TCoD kind of flipped out. Some insulted Light's mom, but overall everyone kind of dramatically melted and talked about how much they'd miss Light and all this stuff. It was kind of hilarious in retrospect - just how seriously everyone took this post (I mean, Light dating Nidokingu _was_ rather problematic, for some other reasons, but Light's mom was apparently the villain), the amount of drama it stirred up with everyone getting all up in arms about it... I really don't know how else to describe it but _disproportionate._ Well, TCoDers were a lot younger - this was about eight and a half years ago, after all...


----------



## Phantom

Altissimo said:


> Nope, that's why I lent out my password to a few members looking to see what happened back then.


Riiight, I thought I remembered something like that being talked about before, but I don't remember it. I'd offer to let people use my account too, not like it's being used.


----------



## Dar

Eh, I've really only ever been around for one TCoD incident. But reading all of these is rather interesting.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I haven't been around long enough to remember any of these, but one thing I _do_ remember is the GREAT FORUM CRASH of... 2008, maybe? Everyone began to use the guestbook as a forum instead. It was tragic at the time.


----------



## kyeugh

What about Pokémon Ultraton?  I was the idiot in that one. Never going to live that one down.


----------



## ColorBlind

I don't remember the Salazard's Den incident, but I do remember the AgentChronon and Lady-of-Flames fiasco. That was epically hilarious.


> What about Pokémon Ultraton? I was the idiot in that one. Never going to live that one down.


Don't remember this.

I've only been on the forums when they switched to vBulletin. I lurked all the time, so I read a whole bunch of crap. Then the forums crashed and everyone had to register again. xD I still find some dirt to dig up though.


----------

